# Gnats



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://www.todayshomeowner.com/how-to-control-gnats-outdoors/


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't know about outside, but here is a sure fire way to get rid of them inside.

Take a jar, fill it about 1/2 full of water, then add about 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar, then add about 6 drops of dawn dishwasher liquid.

Stir it up and just let sit on the counter; it a couple of days every gnat in the house will be dead it the bottom of the jar.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Switch to yellow/orange LED lights to the exterior of your home to stop attracting them.


----------

